# Brits protect US sub from Spanish boat



## Devildoc (May 6, 2016)

I give the Limeys a lot of crap, mostly in good nature, but I appreciate their support.  As for the Spanish, I have to laugh at the irony of the British taking them on.  Historically it doesn't turn out so good for the Spanish.

Royal Navy fire warning shot at Spanish vessel in Gibraltar


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 6, 2016)

Yeah that sounds like a bucket of stupid fail on Spanish Navy. I mean really, you wanna screw around with a nuclear sub carrying that kind of firepower, I mean that sub could literally destroy the Spanish government with the flip of a few switches... El stupideo


----------



## Gunz (May 6, 2016)

Beat to quarters and clear for action. Open the starboard ports and run the guns out. Give those dagoes a taste of the grape.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 6, 2016)

At least we still have one ally left out there.


----------



## Dame (May 6, 2016)

Gibraltar must have some serious Spanish Fly on it because the Spaniards consider it their duty to mess with whatever English speaking non-Spanish citizens are on it. Seriously, they have a ridiculous hard-on for purposely messing with people either coming or going from Gibraltar. They pull this kind of stuff all the time, and worse.
Spain warns it will take Gibraltar ‘the very next day’ if Britain votes to leave EU

eta: EU says Spanish controls at Gibraltar border do not break law <--This is a constant bone of contention.


----------



## pardus (May 6, 2016)

Fuck Spain. Dickhead country saved by the EU because the non lazy bastard countries like the UK and Germany propped them up.
This sounds like a Falklands BS situation all over again. Go have a siesta and STFU wankers.


----------



## Etype (May 6, 2016)

I initially assumed the Gibraltar grab was going to be some sort of military move...

... wouldn't that be funny???


----------



## Dame (May 7, 2016)

Some of the comments are hysterical.


> Yeah paddy I know fella was talking about the Sub levelling the city, if I’m honest a dinghy with an agressive small dog could take on the spanish.





> Was it one of the new Spanish warships…with the glass bottom? Designed so the new Spanish Navy can look at the old Spanish Navy.


----------



## Etype (May 7, 2016)

> Why would you hassle a vessel with the firepower to level a city… With a patrol boat. Was the captain drunk?


More like the better part of a small country.

Naval ships' firepower during WWII was terrifying. Modern day naval firepower is incomprehensible.


----------



## Frank S. (May 7, 2016)

"Joder!"


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 7, 2016)

Spain had better check themselves lest all the elderly Brits put their villas on the market en masse and Spain's economy crashes, again...


----------

